# ati monility hd 2600 doesnt ork overcloking



## florinnnn (Aug 5, 2009)

hi i use ati tool vers. 0.27b4 but how overclock my graphick card ati mobility radeon hd 2600???helllpp and riva tunner doesnt detect my graphic card when i want to modify or  overclocking her my OS is WINDOWS XP X64 SERVICE PACK 2 plese helpe mee  thanks[/QUOTE]


----------

